# Barbs shaving soap



## Dusty (Mar 18, 2008)

Tried making this soap last night, and something went wrong. I mixed all the oils together then mixed 5 ounces of water with the lye, then when it cooled I mixed it with the oils. I stirred it for about 30 seconds and was waiting for emulsion to add the goat milk as the ret of the liquid. I had thick pudding in 30 seconds barely got the milk stirred in and ad the FO before it got too thick.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Have you made this soap before? I find that it traces pretty quickly, and with only using half of your liquid with the lye, the lye is more concentrated, so it's going to move even more quickly. I put the FO in with the oils before adding the lye and add the milk right away after adding the lye mixture and stirring just a TINY bit. Were you stirring with a spoon/spatula or a stick blender?


----------



## Dusty (Mar 18, 2008)

No I haven't made it before, and I was using a spoon. Can you dilute the lye with milk and add it all at once?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

Add all the milk and water with the lye before adding to the oils...And don't wait for anything to cool (don't exactly know what you meant by this.) and yes this recipe does come to trace very very fast... so you have to be prepared to move fast... 
Barb


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, the fast trace caught be by surprise the first time I made it. But, WOW, is it good stuff!


----------



## Dusty (Mar 18, 2008)

Once I mixed the lye and water it got very hot so I let it cool down to about 95 degrees. Aren't you supposed to let the lye mixture cool before adding it to the oils?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, I let my lye mixture cool first. I also let my oils and butters cool after melting them. I guess everyone has their own ideas. I prefer soaping at cooler temps to lessen the chance of overheating in the mold. usually works.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

adillenal said:


> Well, I let my lye mixture cool first. I also let my oils and butters cool after melting them. I guess everyone has their own ideas. I prefer soaping at cooler temps to lessen the chance of overheating in the mold. usually works.


Me, too. I've even had a few times when I've actually had to add hot water to my sink in order to "remelt" my oils. It was one of my standard recipes and I knew I never reached trace that quickly (I'm not talking about the shaving soap in this instance). Had a different look to it, too.


----------

